# Growing up fast



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

thought i would post some recent pics of my last 2 litters for their new owners to see and show you my keepers of the bunch.

Please bear with me some of the mice were feeling a little more photogenic than others and my camera really isn't the best.

Orion (Keeper) Fawn marked buck


Castor (Keeper) Black marked buck


Pollux (Keeper) Black marked rex buck


Diesel (Keeper) Self Black buck


Louie (Keeper) Blue Buck


Fancymicewales (Amy's boys and girl):
Fawn satin marked buck




Cinnamon marked buck


Stone marked doe




Kallan (Laura's bucks):
Self black buck






Black marked white buck




Luna (Keeper) Agouti self doe


Serenity (Keeper) Fawn self doe


Hope you liked them


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

lovely mice!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

love the pics debbie


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

your fawn buck was the most co-operative Amy, he just sat there for me very nicely and as soon as the photo was taken he was off exploring again


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahhh great love it! he looks so gorjous and is deffinately going to be an asset to my mice


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Squee!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww! They grow up so fast.


----------

